# Waiting Time Not Showing on App



## HendersonNV (Jun 16, 2020)

The waiting time/clock/timer isn't showing on my app when I pull up to an address. It hasn't shown for several days. Never had this problem before. Saturday I waited 15 minutes for the rider and it still didn't show. Only option I could find in the app was "can't find rider." Anyone else having this problem? Thanks.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Just look at a normal clock and then you will realize you are wasting your time...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I have this problem when picking up from the airport often... If you don't pull up far enough the clock won't start... I always edge forward until the clock starts... Might just be the app doesn't see you close enough yet... Beyond that I have been known to take a screenshot of where and when I arrived and then take a second one before I cancel and then contact support(RARE) and offer supporting docs. Including a screen shot of the waybill. Have only been turned down for cancel fee once this way.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

If you are right by the pin, grab you phone and vigorously shake it...This will mess up the GPS and help hit the pin. I have done this many a time and had great results...Sometimes hoping out of your car and walking around the building doing this is what it takes. Typically this happens when the passenger has moved the pin off the street. By doing this you will find all of a sudden the passenger will appear and be quite pleasant. They still deserve no more than 3 stars. Do not be fooled. Many times when you hit the pin, all of a sudden they will call and say I will be right down. Say ok and wait 5 minutes, no more...If they appear while you are doing this just let them know you are stretching out your legs. In my market this is typically done with college kids on campus or kids at the bar. But this is not always the case, sometimes it is people in their 50's. Their typical attitude it that you are a chauffeur that they are paying.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> If you are right by the pin, grab you phone and vigorously shake it...This will mess up the GPS and help hit the pin. I have done this many a time and had great results...


At the airport I have sometimes been able to just hold the phone out the window and that's enough for it to register that I am at the pin. It's gotten better or maybe it's just I have a better phone now


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I do love playing all of the passenger games sometimes. It provides me some good entertainment and I am a great player so I typically win! Aren't these youngsters so clever...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

HendersonNV said:


> The waiting time/clock/timer isn't showing on my app when I pull up to an address. It hasn't shown for several days. Never had this problem before. Saturday I waited 15 minutes for the rider and it still didn't show. Only option I could find in the app was "can't find rider." Anyone else having this problem? Thanks.


Hopefully you got paid?



Lute Byrt said:


> I do love playing all of the passenger games sometimes. It provides me some good entertainment and I am a great player so I typically win! Aren't these youngsters so clever...


Hide and seek is my favorite one. I always pretend I don't see or understand what they saying till they give up and say never mind I'm coming to you. If the rider doesn't find me in 5 minutes they lose and get charged.


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Closing and opening Uber app helps me , if not I just call , no answering, just cancel and wait for another ride


----------



## HendersonNV (Jun 16, 2020)

Ek3333 said:


> Closing and opening Uber app helps me , if not I just call , no answering, just cancel and wait for another ride


Thank you.


----------

